# Multiple login in yahoo Without Using any Software



## kal_21 (Aug 13, 2007)

Multiple login in yahoo Without Using any Software 

1. Go to Start ----> Run . Type regedit, then enter. 

2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_ USER --------> Software --->yahoo ----->pager---->Test 

3. On the right page , right-click and choose new Dword value . 

4. Rename it as Plural. 

5. Double click and assign a decimal value of 1. 


Its done!! 

Now close registry and restart yahoo messenger and try Multiple Login..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2007)

old trick ..already posted many times..always search before posting !

Mods : Plz Lock The Thread !


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 13, 2007)

old trick but still working


----------

